# Mammoth Cave, Ky



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

It's been a long time since I have posted but I do come on to check things out from time to time. Me and the family are going to do a last minute trip to Mammoth this weekend. Actually leaving on Thursday AM. We are going to Horse Cave KOA unless anyone can offer some other advice. I have been searching and I have heard horror stories about the Jellystone nearby. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't have a direct answer. However, if you haven't yet tried this website, it may be of service to you. Punch in the area or do a campground search and you should be able to find camper reviews on campgrounds in the area of interest. Good luck and have fun...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I wish i would have know about the jellystone. The site we had was really unlevel. I will never stay there again.


----------



## RyanJL (Jan 5, 2010)

mike said:


> I wish i would have know about the jellystone. The site we had was really unlevel. I will never stay there again.


Went early this Spring but stayed quite a bit further north in Elizabethtown. The campground there (Elizabethtown Crossroads Campground) was small, no activities, but peaceful sleeping in the evenings and served as a centerpoint to day trips north to Louisville, Lexington, Bardstown, and south to Mammoth Cave, Bowling Green, Lincoln's boyhood home.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We were in the Mammoth Caves area this past Thursday thru Sunday. Stayed at Cave Country CG. Would give it the highest ratings. Excellent pull-thrus, super clean baths and a great host. About a 20 minute drive from Mammoth entrance.The thing it does not have is a pool. We loved it but then again we are DINKS so the pool was not a big issue. Check out the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and the GM factory tour. Excellent.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The National Park Campground is Beautiful if you don't need full hookups...


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far. We did look hard at the Cave Country FLY and my wife put the stop on that because no pool and with it hot this weekend I kind of agreed. I will keep you posted and am very excited to see the caves.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, so the trip to Mammoth Cave country was great. The KOA at Horse Cave is right on I-65 so if you like the super quiet and "woodsy" atmosphere, you will not get that there. However, the campsite was clean, the bathrooms were clean and it suited us just fine. With the AC running all weekend, that provided enough white noise to make it quiet at night. We would stay there again. One quick note though... many of the NON Full Hook up sites were quite unlevel so be prepared for that. If you want level, get a full hook up.

As for the Cave and area around... plenty to do. We could have done a whole week there to be honest. Highlights, the Historic Cave tour was awesome. The Putt Putt and Go Kart place right off the same exit had an Alpine Slide which the two older kids loved. The park itself has a GREAT shady camp site but almost all sides have no electric.

We will be back someday. It is a place you have to see to believe.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beware the Jellystone, to which you reterred. We stayed there several years ago for about five nights. They have a nice pool, waterslide (but ya gotta pay per day for that), activities for the kids (which we wanted), outdoor movies and campfires at night, and more. So what's not to like?

To say they were "electrically challenged" would be an understatement. They had 50 amp rigs in 30 amp sites - low voltage and outages right and left, "jumper" wires running on top of the ground to keep sites operating. And they worked on their distribution boxes so frequently that they didn't bother locking them up - and kept the electrical panel doors open for ventilation on warm days!

We lost power at mid-day several days when it was 90+ . . . which it does almost daily in KY this time of year.









There were many sites where the water hookup was disconnected, so they put a Y on the neighboring site and had to run a hose (or two) under the trailer so you could share the low water pressure with your neighbor. They did provide the second hose, but the wrong side was awkward.

Very insufficient, aged, and unsafe conditions there. They may have corrected the problems by now, but it would have taken a complete infrastructure replacement.

We loved The cave and the park, in general, taking the Ranger walks in the mornings, exploring the old hill roads, slave cemeteries, evening shows at the outdoor ampitheatre, and then take the cave tours during the warm afternoons. There is a lot to see and do there, and a lot of history connected with the cave - and surrounding privately owned caves.

If they still have the evening programs, "Things That Go Bump In The Night" and "The Kentucky Cave Wars," be sure to go see them. You won't be disappointed!

Enjoy the cave, and the rest of the park, too. (And the park's campground looked very nice, but no hookups that we saw. And it gets rather warm and humid there.)

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for confirming my fears. I have heard the same horror stories of Jellystone and did not want to take the risk.

You are completely correct about the park. Awesome place and wish we could have stayed longer. I loved the look of the State Park Campsite but you are correct... no electric. I have a conspiracy theory that they will never add electric because they do not want it to get too busy. Not sure if that makes sense but I don't think they want to deal with the riff raff that may come.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

We loved our visit to Mammoth caves and the area in general. This is a place we would love to go and camp (we were visiting our son in the Army) so I'm filing this all away for when we get to take a trip like this. Someday. Sigh.

susan/vt


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

We went to Mammoth Cave last July and stayed at Singing Hills CG about 2 miles from the park entrance. It's run by a couple who couldn't have been nicer. Very clean, quiet, level sites, small pond abt $25/nite, however no pool or laundry. We were only there 2 nites and mostly for the cave so it worked for us. The immediate area looks like it has seen better days as some of the other local attractions are a little run down. X2 on the go cart park/alpine slide - they had a pay one price option and the kids had a good time; aslo for addl $ they had horseback riding. Definitly worth a stop if you're passing thru.


----------

